# "The sign said... REWARD?"



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,


now I'm relatively new to the whole Forum thing, but whilst I was skimming through the RP threads I noticed that there was hardly any Fantasy based RP threads and I thought to myself perhaps ill have a go at running my own. Now being a massive fan of Warhammer Quest, I decided that this would be a dungeon romping, monster killing, treasure hunting adventure based around an RP story that I've run a couple of times for different gaming groups.


So without further ado, here we go...


The tavern was filled with thick oily smoke that hung lifelessly in the air, the stench of stale beer and body odour reigned supreme in the relatively small space, it also didn't help that the ale house was unusually packed tonight. The reasons for every-ones congregation was plain for any visitor of the town to see, posters adorned every flat surface on the buildings of the small village, claiming that monsters had been spotted, people were going missing, and that there were reports of strange green lights at night. At the bottom of the poster it just said *REWARD*. The din of the many drunken customers created a patchwork of sound that noone could make out with the occasional roar from a drunken patron being the only sound to turn your head towards. There was of course, another reason for the tavern being so full tonight, in the north eastern corner of the establishment stood four smartly dressed Imperial Halberdiers, all in full dress uniform, their weapons glinting menacingly in the lantern light, the reason for this ostentatious display was sat in the middle of the four soldiers, a heavily armoured Captain of the Empire sat behind a large table, heavy quill and parchment in his hand, his beautifully waxed moustache bobbed as his head looked up and down the cue of people waiting to see him all holding copies of the poster in their hands. He rubbed at the empty socket where his right eye had been with a knuckle and sighed _“Next”_ his accent heavy and Germanic, at his words a hulking, muscular, and hardly dressed at all north-man approached the desk and began talking to the captain.


This had been the third night this week, that the Empire had been in the town of Ostram trying to recruit adventurers and treasure hunters to do some “dirty” work for them, and it had lured many colourful individuals indeed, but all had been given the same words...


“_What I need from you, is to find some like minded people here tonight, and go and investigate the sewers near the river for me, then report back with what you find, if you succeed you will be rewarded, how much will depend on the information that you gather and the proof you bring to support your claim”_​
he would then give them the Emperors shilling to mark them as in service to the Emperor, and call for the next in line. What he had failed to mention, was that although many had departed on the quest none had yet returned...

This campaign is set a little before the currant Fantasy story line, so Archon hasn't invaded ye t into the Empire, for example. Also the Empire hasn't really met the Skaven enough to know that they aren't a sub form of beast-man Vlad Von Carstein rules over his undead court, etc etc.

The character creation list is quite specific, but also gives players a chance to create something truly unusual and offers exciting opportunities for fun and interesting RP'ing. The Character sheet is as follows.





Character Name: must be race suitable (can't have any Dwarfish, Dave's for example)
Age:
Sex:
Appearance:
Bio:
Equipment: (each character has their own class specific equipment, PM me for more information)

feel free to go to town with the Appearance, and the Bio section, however if I'm unhappy with some-ones efforts I will ask them to flesh it out a bit more, and offer criticisms. Here is the list of possible characters I will accept, categorised into different races.​
HUMAN​Northern Barbarian
Pit-fighter
Brettonian Knight
Musician/ Bard
Witch Hunter
Warrior Priest
Imperial Noble
Chaos Warrior (must be subtle at first)
Wizard
Ex Imperial Soldier
Treasure/ Bounty Hunter
Kislevite Shaman​DWARF​Trollslayer
Ranger
Warrior
Brew-master​ELF​Typical Legolas style Ranger type class
Elf Adept (possible combat monster/ magic user)
Way-watcher​OTHER​Ogre Mercenary
Halfling Thief

if I haven't included something that you would have liked to play please PM me, I may have just forgotten to include it and it may be okay.
Now when it comes to creation, be creative I would like to see at least a couple of paragraphs on your characters appearance detailing what they look like, and then at least three paragraphs for the Bio, telling me exactly how your character became an adventurer, his life before this, his history, etc etc.
when it actually comes to writing your background, I don't really have any specifications for example, your Elf ranger could in fact be a Dark Elf scout, as long as you can give me a good, believable reason for your character being in that tavern I'll run with it.

Thanks for reading. 
NGW.​


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmm a chaos warrior sounds fun... might post up a char sheet....


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm happy to run with as little as four characters, but I shall create an NPC for a good example some time tonight when i finish work, but feel free to post in the mean time...


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

and yeah chaos warriors can be awesome, a mysterious armour clad adventurer, but hes got to be subtle wandering round the Empire, with all the witch hunters, and anti chaos purges hed have to be very careful... that is until he is powerful enough to rise up and smash the weak Empire beneath his gauntletted fist.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Exactly hahahaha


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I've never seen a chara like her before, hope she fits in...

Character Name: Hilde Von Ostlander

Age: 27

Sex: Female

Appearance: Hilde, at first glance, appears to be a perfectly normal twentysomething human female; her eyes are green, her hair is gold, and her clothes those of a noblewoman fallen on hard times. The only thing marking her out is a trio of 'beauty spots' on her left cheek, forming a pyramid. Sure, she could do with a wash, a brush and a change of clothes, but who around here doesn't? And the bad smell that hangs around her at all times couldn't possibly come from this petite little thing- surely?
But beneath her grimy velvet, Hilde hides a secret. Her body is almost corpselike, some of her ribs quite literally showing through her skin as it slowly decays. There are patches of her skin that appear to be flaking off, and a large unhealed stab wound on her right shoulder. There are other unhealed, festering wounds elsewhere, bound with crude bandages. A rune seems to have been branded on the small of her back- three circles, three arrows.

Bio: Until a year and a half ago, Hilde Von Ostlander was a normal spoilt noblewoman living with her parents; she was betrothed to her father's best friend's son and, even though she didn't really care for him, Hilde bowed to the Lord Von Ostlander's wishes like a good daughter. Then, a week before her wedding, people started die in unusual numbers.
At first she, like all the others, brushed it off as nothing- just a few pheasants getting sick. Then her mother caught the disease, wasting away to her death within just a few hours. With alarming swiftness it spread, leaping from wedding guest to family member like invisible lightning. Most guests had fled by now- they were the sensible ones. Some of them survived. All too soon only Hilde was left of her family, waiting for death as she cradled the body of her husband of just a few days. But death was slow in coming, and it seemed to her as if something was keeping her alive. For what reason she had no idea, but she was filled with a sudden fierce desire to survive.
Lifting her gaze from her husband's dead face, Hilde addressed the air and whatever power kept her from the brink- if it would let her live, she would do anything it wanted. She would promise her soul if she could avoid the same fate as her family, all of them hurled unceramoniously into mass graves, their bones mingling with those of the peasants who served them. Just let her live!
Little did she know that the Plaguefather heard her and accepted the youg woman's offer. Hilde Von Ostlander was bound into the service of Nurgle, her mind filled with the love of sickness and her once lovely body becoming an avatar of the death she once so feared.
Since then, Hilde has traveled the land serving the Plaguefather; either alone or with small groups of cultists, she poisons wells, taints crops and generally does her best to spread her Grandfather's 'gifts' of sinkness and decay. She first heard rumours of monsters and of the posters offering reward while introducing a new type of ergot to the area's crops, and her interest was taken. At the crossroads outside town, Hilde prayed to Nurgle for guidance, and a few minutes later a pale, sickly man on a pale, sickly horse trotted past. Taking it to be a sign from her patron, Hilde followed him into town and up to the tavern. It seemed like Nurgle wanted her to go on an adventure...

Equipment: A short sword, which she's slowly learning to use by trail and error, and a dagger. Since she doesn't feel pain anymore, Hilde has no use for armour; it would be too bulky, as well. She carries a scroll in her pack with a spell that allows her to summon Nurglings to her aid, or even a Plaguebearer or two. Her blood is so diseased and unclean is could count as a weapon.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

very nice black steel feathers. nice edge to the character too. im liking nurgle. it adds an interesting facet to the character, in the fact that the further the decay carries on, the more she will have to hide it. id like to have a chat about the spell scroll if thats okay. PM me when you get a chance my friend. good character.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

okay... heres my initial outline for my NPC.

Name: Heinrich Kesseltine.
Sex: Male
Age: 39
Class: Warrior Priest.
Appearance: Tall even for a man of the Empire, Father Kesseltine, is a pious, fierce looking figure, who's ministerial robes and shining breastplate add to make him an imposing figure. This is aided by the bald head and scar that runs down his otherwise handsome face. He is clean shaven always and has the tools of his trade strapped tightly to his heavy leather belt. His holy tome, his sensor, and his two war hammers, he would not blaspheme and give them a name, they are merely symbols of his faith in holy Sigmar.

He has calloused hands that have seen much work, and favours a simple white robe, over the ostentatious red of the warrior priests that fight with the army, his build although physically fit is still quite thin when compared with other adventurers.

Bio: A devout man all his life, Heinrich felt the calling of the priesthood from an early age, and went to work in the service of Sigmar and the Emperor, however due to his fiery temper, and his hatred of all things tainted and perverse, the high priests told him to take up his hammer, and use his passion to smite the foes of the Empire, Heinrich did as he was told, and served with the Imperial Army of Stirland for seven years. 

During his time in the army, he fought against many foes, including other Imperial armies, but it was also here that he first encountered his first mercenary company. Brutal fighters from all over the Old World made up the company and their blasphemous ways shocked and gauled Heinrich. He requested leave from the army, his reasons that he felt the calling of Sigmar, and needed to spread his word, and he then requested permission to join the mercenaries.

They originally refused, laughing at him, but he hounded them wherever they went on and off the battlefield, and it wasnt long before his martial prowess impressed them so much that they welcomed him in. he then began the long task of shining his holy light upon them. Teaching them the ways of Sigmar, after several long months he had men of distant araby, even as far as the mysterious eastern kingdoms showing reverant faith in the God Emperor Sigmar, and when the whole company had become converted to his faith, Heinrich took his leave of them, dissapearing into the Empire to spread his word to other non-believers.

to be tweaked as more characters join.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

also Black Steel, a little information as to why Hilde has sought out adventure would be nice my friend.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Necro looks like it would be fun. I will read through the opener a few more times and perhaps post up a character. Prolly a Dwarf but I am not 100% on that yet.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I must admit I am tempted to do a slayer


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah slatted personalities rock!


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Also apologies for any spelling errors during the day, I'm posting from my iPhone and the damn auto correct hates me...
Apple was created by tzeentch...


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Im going to make a waywatcher. Hopefully sometime today, but might take me a day or two before I actually get it done.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Zacharias Strang

Age: 53

Sex: Male

Appearance: Zacharias is a Witch Hunter, an old one. He stands at 6'3. Broad shouldered and chested with a muscular physique, he keeps himself in shape, after all, the burning of mutants and witches is not a comfortable job. His face is blunt and scarred, his head bald and burned on one side from an unfortunate encounter. His hands are in a similar condition, buckled and curled with heavy scar tissue. His eyes are a startling blue, with an intelligence that speaks of a privileged life before events took it away, an intelligence that may even have earned him a place in one of the Colleges of Magic, but it was not to be.

Biography: Zacharias was born a son of relative privilege, his father a succesful merchant and his mother a celebrated dancer. His was a happy life, and as he grew older his father began involving him in his businesses, including the supplying of rare books to the Colleges of Magic, and, as Zacahrias was to learn, less savoury establishments.

Zacharias had been working late at his fathers storehouse when he heard a disturbance from the office. A number of clients had arrived late and shortly he heard raised voices, then a scream. He rushed in, finding his father pinned by two over sized men, one with biting, gnashing mouths in his palms, with a cry he drew his sword, cutting down the giant where he stood. But then the third man in the room turned, an eldritch symbol blazing on his cheek.

Magical fire poured from his hands, blasting Zacharias out of the door and into the piles of expensive manuscripts. The two remaining men fled the building, leaving Zacharias to fight his way out of the flames. The screaming fireball erupted from the building, diving into the river, but the fire would not go out. It was not until a wizard from the flame college arrived, alerted by the magical discharge that they were finally extinguished. Despite his terrible wounds, he still tried to strangle the wizard. No one knows how he managed to survive, the Sigmarites declared him blessed and attempted to recruit him for their brotherhood. But shortly after his amazing recovery, Zacharias disappeared.

He went on the road, travelling between the great population centres of the Empire, exactly when he became a Witch Hunter, and the true details of his travels are unknown to all but him, and irrelevant as far as he is concerned. When he was 40 he returned to his home, finding it now riddled with corruption and hunting down the cult, at the head of which was an old enemy. His screams echoed through the town for three days, but they never worked out where Zacharias was torturing him.

Since then his fortunes have fluctuated, some good, some bad. It is after a particularly brutal encounter with a beastman herd that he finds himself lacking in followers and funds. That has led him here.

Equipment: A battered steel longsword with a plain steel crosspiece and leather wrapped hilt. A well used but freshly repaired hand crossbow, the body is aged oak and tough as iron while the steel bow is shiny and new, as yet undulled by use and the patina of age. In addition he carries a long dagger and a small quiver of quarrels with a leather lid.

He wears a worn brown long coat, tough boots and old, but servicable leather armour. In addition to this there is a tarnished steel gorget about his throat.

Concelead beneath his coat are the various items of his trade, a consecrated stake is sheathed along his left thigh, a small vial of holy water is hidden in an inner pocket and a pouch of wolfsbane is hung from his belt. A number of small religious items hang on chains around his neck, particularly a silver and golden hammer of Sigmar, a personal relic which has been said to glow in the presence of evil.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice, would you mind if you are the reason Heinrich is in the town jack?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

In what way? Because I disappeared years ago?


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Ah gotcha, never mind, your an out of city witch hunter, no it's cool, I imagined Heinrich admiring your work and following you from afar, but no matters


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So fellas I need to get a tally from you all. I am torn between several different characters and I have no idea what I want to do. These are my choices:

1)Dwarf Warrior- Straight foward, rough and tumble, iconic dwarf. Battle axes and warhammers applenty. Think Bruenor from the Drittz novels. 

2)Elven ranger- As much as I hate to admit it I am also tugged in the direction of a Legolas type elf. Though, admittedly more for the combat prowess as opposed to the character interaction. 

3)Human Amber Wizard- I believe that is the lore of beasts if memory serves me correctly. I am not really sure what his motivations would be, but I thought he would be an interesting character to play.

Finally,

4) Human Amethyst Wizard- Lore of Death is spooky cool, and would be an interesting thing for character interaction, and he would be in it for the magical treasures, knowledge, and artifacts adventuring would potentially turn up. 

Any suggestions, or any characters you would like to play alongside, I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

amysthst wizard could be cool, but the decision is yours my friend.

if it helps anyone, the time period of my campaign will be set at the same time as the Mordheim disaster happened...


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

All character would be cool Midge913. I think you wrote something about a slayer in a earlier post. Could easily see some cool interaction between two slayers if Santaire does one aswell. You two would be competing on getting to grips on the big monsters.
But a ordinary dwarf, then we are sure to get some one who can handle a beating, while others run around screaming in terror.

Elven ranger has lot of options I believe, not all bow and arrow, I think spear and blades are good alternatives too. Good get some good interaction when I get around to do my waywatcher. Being that Wood elves and other elves no matter if they are High elves or elves from the empire, have different view on things.

True amber is beast. And maybe you have heard rumours of some ingredients or magical thingie that is in the area of where we are to investigate. Which he need for some research potions and the like. And maybe you are a beast mage that are into the little things, rats sewer snakes and the like and something are troubling them.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the imput you two. I am really starting to lean towards one of the wizards.... which one I don't know. I will do some more research into the two Colleges of magic, as well as possible spells, and items that are attributed to the two. 

This is really the first time I have had a hard time picking a character background, just so many cool things to choose from


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

I agree with the others, although personally I would go for a Wizard of some description, the magic system in warhammer is one of the greatest parts of the fluff. A chance like that is too good to pass up


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

DAMN YOU Jackinator!!!!!! I was tempted by a witch hunter and now you've stolen him.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

just to let you know, if you are indeed going to choose a wizard, we will via PM come up with a suitable list of spells, but fluff for wizards i would appreciate them not being massively powerful, after all the mega powerful ones are off out protecting the Empire, but remember, there is no reason why you have to be a member of the colleges of magic at all, maybe you realised you had magical potential, but couldnt afford to get into the colleges, perhaps a strange hermittic fellow trained you in the arts, granted you wouldnt have the level of control as a colleges wizard, but you would be blunter, and tap for tap more powerful.

just a few thoughts.

(this is mainly due to the fact, that although i am aware of the newer warhammer fluff my main stay knowledge foundation is from the second edition of Warhammer. but if you wanna be with the colleges that is cool too.

sorry ill stop ranting now... too much caffeine


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ogred Liecheata

28

Male 

Ogred is a large and brutish ogre with a scar above his right eye that looks like “lyer”. He wears simple and tattered trousers and a vest without an under vest showing his distended even for ogre standards gut. Like all Ogres, Ogred has no hair but unlike normal Ogres he keeps 2 large bottles of whiskey behind each ear and the most striking thing about him is that he carries 2 extra large kegs of beer on his back. 


As a young Ogreling, Ogred was odd even by ogre standards he would never start a fight and was incredibly polite and it was soon apparent that his Parents would offer him to the great maw and they would of too if it had not been for the sad fact that when young Ogred has been Perched on the edge of the maw toiling a stone in his hands that his parents had an acute case of suicide. The truth be that the stone was a powerful luckstone and if it where not for that fact then Ogred would not have survived the chaos warrior invasion or skaven assault or even the dark elf raid along the way back to the village. Thankfully when he made it back to the village he started fights nearly everyday and was never considered odd again but when he was older he challenged the Village tyrant “Odin Ogretumbla” to a fight for leadership of the village. 

Needles to say, because of the luckstone Ogred won the challenge when Odin thought it would be funny to chop his own head off in a fit of bragging. Ogred soon became a powerful tyrant and earned many titles such as “Ogretumbla”, “giantbreaka”, “chaosmuncha” and even “Da Handsome” though Ogred gave him self the last one, near the end of his reign at the annual feast of the great maw it took 4 hours just to annoyance his mandatory titles and a full day to say his customary ones. One day how ever Ogred’s life took a turn for the worst, his Luckstone was stolen by his pet Gnoblar’s Red laury, Yellow laury and Hue laury, later that day During a challenge for leadership for the village Ogred was beaten, furious Ogred demanded and rematch and he was beaten..again and again and again.

Eventually on his 50th loss Ogred admitted that he had used a luckstone to win all his titles and to the Ogres this was as good as treason, it was forbidden to use a magic item in a challenge for the village or any title and thuselly Ogred was stripped of his titles (In a lengthy ceremony that involves having a single Gnobler chisel a Title into a stone tablet and they cross it out) and a Scar placed above his right eye to show that he is a liar and not to be trusted , the best part however is when he was banished by Peider the banisher and his abnormally large left foot. Ogred is now a bouncer for pubs, he offers his services in exchange for beer he may not be a good fighter but he is an Ogre after all. 

Ogred is armed with 2 Beer kegs he uses as clubs


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Necrogorewizard, with a witch hunter and a warrior priest in the group it would be very unhealthy to be a wizard outside the colleges. They would quite possible kill anyone of age who would show any sign of magic ability, at the very least they would shackle the person and send him of to be judged by one of the colleges of magic. Remeber it is a dark world warhammer, magic is surrounded by superstition and quite possible fear.
And it doesn't cost anything to be a apprentice to a wizard college, all it cost is a life of commitment.
And no he doesn't need to be a powerful wizard, not all have the ability or patience to become a level 4 battle wizard. Which fluff wise knows a lot of spells, it just for battle purpose he has brought 4 very powerful spells. So a below level 1 would still knoe dozens of minor spells, that can help a little group of adventuring people.

At least that what I have understood from the warhammer roleplaying books. Ofcourse he could be someone outside the colleges of magic, but he would have to hide it, maybe pretend to be a mage of a colleges, not to get a bullet and a warhammer to his skull from our witchhunter and warrior priest.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm going to put an exiled brettonian knight up later.....


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Anilar, i completly agree with what your saying my friend, and rather foolishly i will admit i completly forgot about the two other characters when writing that post, as i said too much caffeine :S. anywho you are quite right, 
the only way round it that i see, is if the vagrant mage was posing as an imperially sanctioned college wizard.

thank you for catching that though. i do appreciate it.

Aboytervigon, thats a groovy character, Ogres are excellent adventurers, and at this period in history, the main Ogre Kingdoms are relatively unheard of in civilised society, although Ogres are common enough. i like the character very much, especially the humour in the Bio: it captures the essence of Warhammer Quest completly.

to everyone else, ill leave this forum open until Sunday, that will be the cut off date for the adventures start, people will be welcome to join afterwards, but they will have to enter at a later date...

hope thats cool for everyone, im really looking forward to this now. i just hope i can give everyone a good RP experience.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

And angel, Brettonian Knights are awesome, but can be quite limiting when following the ladies virtues. if you would like me to list the virtues in a PM, along with an equipment list, just ask my friend. 

I'm sorry if you already know them and im treading on your toes...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I solemnly swear that my character will be up tomorrow:grin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Name: Loehangren

Age: 100

Sex: Male

Appearance: Loehangren is the epitome of Elven kind. Taller than men with a litheness they could never equal. He has the slanted amber eyes of his race. He wears his flowing black hair tied in a ponytail that reaches between his shoulders. His skin is the colour of cream. The white silk scarf around his neck bears the rune of Arhain upon it declaring his worship of Loec. He also wears a hood most of the time to hide his features as he travels the old world.

Personality: Loehangren is utterly without mercy or compassion for his enemies. Treating most others as beneath his own people. However he is compassionate and warm to those who have earned his respect.

Background: Loehangren grew up in the Shadowlands with the rest of his people. Born to no one of high birth instead eking out an existence before coming of age and joining the Shadow Guard. Learning the craft of the Shadow Guard he took up arms against his peoples hated enemies, the Dark Elves of Naggaroth. It was there he learned to shoot the longbow and wield a sword. However Loehangren was by far more able with his bow than sword. During his years there he developed strong feelings for another Shadow Guard. Her name was Lilean and they spent a few years together that passed by like days for them.

However one year she went with a group of elves to the land of men to keep promises. While there the unit she was with had been ambushed by an unknown force. When Loehangren heard the news he rushed over there taking only his light armour, bow and sword with little else in his haste. Upon reaching the shores of man he went in search of the battle site and the nearest human settlement. Upon reaching it he discovered a burnt out shell with tracks leading farther inland and up into the mountains.

A year has passed since he landed and began his search but he will not give up until he finds Lilean or murders her killers. Running out of money Loehangren saw the reward poster and decided to enlist for the gold and maybe be a step closer to his goal.

Equipment: Light armour of the Shadow Guard painted in dull colours that have faded. His prized longbow. A light single handed sword. A black cloak with hood to conceal his face.

hope this is what you want. ask and it shall be changed.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

I like it! Nothing like a pointy eat to cause some ranged death!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, I find I can write better if I can interject humour.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Not a problem, there will be quite a bit of humour injected into this RP, it is after all based around warhammer quest.
But as I said before I shall attempt to run as good a role-play game as I can


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

KK, see if you can stay to finish this cause the number of people who quit before six months of membership here is like 88%.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

yeah hopefully i will hang about, although with work being like it is at the moment, i may shoot myself before then.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Here's me. Let me know what you think Necro. 

Name: Veran Malda

Age: 53

Sex: Male

Appearance: As with other wizards of the Amber College, Veran has a wild and savage like appearance. He is tall for a man, reaching about 6'2", is broad shouldered, and corded with muscle. He skin bears the marks of someone often exposed to the elements, and is rough and worn. He sports an unruly shock of black hair that is liberally streaked with grey, and a bushy black beard that has small animal bones and feathers woven into it down the sides and the center. He wears home made deer skin leather breaches, a home spun dark grey tunic. He wears a necklase of small rodent skulls and chunks of amber that each contain a different piece of nature, some leaves, others insects. Veran handcarved and polished each of the stones, having found them deep in the wilds. His heavy cloak appears to be made of bear skin, and attached to the top of the cloak is the head of the bear that has been hollowed out so that it sits on the top of Veran's head, its long fangs protruding down over his forehead. Along the right side of his face and in fact down the entire right side of his body are swirling tattoos of ancient runes. Veran has more scars than one could count, and his general appearance screams of one familiar with savage violence. 

Personality: Veran is a typical specimen of the Amber College in the fact that he is much more comfortable around beast and fowl than he is with his fellow man. He is gruff, brutally blunt and honest, and generally hard to be around for any length of time. He acts swiftly and decisively when making decisions and believes, as is the law of nature, that the strongest and smartest are always the winners. He has a fiery temper that usually gets him into trouble when in civilized places, but the wisdom of his years has tempered that rage into a tool in battle and in survival. 

Bio: Veran was born in a small village in the wilds of Ostland, son of a tavern maid and a huntsman, and most of his childhood memories are of his time in the wilds tracking game with is father. Early on he showed a natural affinity for beasts and the places of the wilds, and would often disappear into the woods for days on end with only his bow and hunting knife for company. It was during one of these forrays out into the dark forrests that Orcish raiders attacked his village and burnt it to the ground, slaying everyone and taking everything of value with them. 

Veran returned home, proud of the large buck that he had managed to take, pleased that the meat would feed his family for several weeks only to have his heart ripped out, and his kind nature destroyed in the fires of his village. He was 9 years old at the time, and for the next 5 years he lived as a savage, hunting the wilds and living as one with nature. 

It was during this time that he discovered his latent talents as a mage. Having heard stories and tales of the great wizards of Altdorf from travelers and merchants in his mother's tavern, Veran decided to journey to the capital, to train with other wizards of his kinds. Making his way to the Amber Caves, the home of the Amber College, he disappeared into its depths. There he trained and learned for a decade, emerging into the light a deadly Wizard of Ghur.

For the last 30 years Veran has traveled the wild places of the world, collecting knowledge, seeking magical items, and learning evermore about the nature of beasts. His knowledge of the Lore of Beasts is formidable, and combined with his skill with a bow and his pair of oddly curved, sickle like swords, making Veran a deadly opponent. 

His motivations for coming out of the wilds and seeking out this particular village are mysterious indeed, and all that he knows is that he was compelled to come here. Perhaps he will gain some lost knowledge or magical trinket. Perhaps his skills are needed to defeat an adversary that threatens the security of the empire. Veran cares little as long as there is fresh food, mead, and a good fight to be had in the process. 

Equipment: Spell book containing cantrips, spells, and summonings of the Lore of Beasts. Recurved heavy longbow that Veran carved himself out of the remains of a lightning struck ash tree, quiver with 25-30 arrows fletched with red hawk feathers, pair of sickle shaped swords that Veran wears crossed on his back in a specially made leather harness. Stout blackwood staff, its head topped with an almost clear piece of Amber that incapsulates a hawk feather. Various pouches and purses that contain a mixture of medicinal herbs to his long pipe and pipe weed. In his boot he carries a long thin silver dagger, used in magical rituals and as a defensive weapon.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm loving the character midge, whack me a couple of PM's later about spells etc, and we'll nail them down as to what your character can do. ;-)
Include in the pm what you would like your character to be able to do.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Emerthil Galathoth

Age: 359

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tall and slim as with most elves. His eyes are bright green and have a star-like glimmer in them. His long hair is silver, a unique colour among his race, and tied back so that it does not get in his way. He is deceptively strong for his build and has an incredible speed and skill with his sword. His body is unscarred and his expression is guarded. He wears a long, flowing coat of scale armour that is light but strong. The sword he carries in its scabbard that is slung over one shoulder is well balanced and light as a feather. The hilt’s guard is fashioned into eagle’s wings and the pommel is stylised as an eagle’s head. The blade has silver spirals covering it and a razor sharp tip. The weapon is huge, almost 6 ft. This is almost Emerthil’s height as he is only 6 ft 7”. He carries a throwing dagger in a scabbard at his hip. The dagger is unremarkable in every way. His helm is a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. It covers his entire head including his face with only 2 eye slits in the surface. In the forehead a red gem is inset and is surrounded by several other gems. These are not merely decorational but also boost his natural resistance to magic. It has 2 majestic wings to either side of the face plate. They are formed of silver and every detail is visible. Currently he wears a dark grey cloak to hide his status from prying eyes.

Personality: Emerthil treats anyone other than his fellow elves as his inferiors. He knows little of then world other than that which he has read or been taught and suffice to say this does not impress him in the slightest. Even among his race he has a particular hatred of Dark Elves after they burnt down his home. He is guarded and wary, often revealing little or nothing to others. He is honest and speaks like an aristocrat when he is safe. However when in danger he is blunt to the point of rudeness. He always accepts a duel if one is offered and occasionally requests one. He is patient and never loses his temper with others no matter what happens. He is arrogant but is not hot headed. He knows when he cannot win without help and is quick to ask for it when he encounters such a situation.

Bio: Emerthil’s life was unremarkable but that all changed due to an unfortunate incident when he was 51. His home was raided by dark elves, his family slaughtered and the houses burned. Emerthil arrived just as they were leaving and he charged them. However he was hit by a spell cast by a sorceress among them that should have killed him. Instead it hurled him backwards and he landed in the midst of the flames. Once again he should have died for the flames were caused by sorcery but he survived long enough for a seer to come and put out the fire, saving his life. By then he was unconscious and his body covered with burn marks. As he lay unconscious they were healed by the mage and his fellows until Emerthil awoke to find his skin unmarked and the mage standing over him. However his appearance had been changed by the combined power of the spells. His hair had originally been golden but now it was pale silver in colour.

He was told he had an unexplainable resistance to magic. Many possessed it but none had been encountered where their defence had been as powerful. He was told that is he wished it he could come to the tower of Hoeth and train to be a swordmaster of that great academy. He was told he would not become a mage because he did not possess any focusable magic other than his latent resistance to its effects. By then he was 53, having been unconscious for several months while his body healed. He accepted the offer and went to train in the tower.

He spent 250 years in the tower, both learning the skills of the blade and developing his mind. He also gained a relationship with a High Elf woman named Yára who was also studying at the tower. They were the only love story in the tower although they kept it secret. Then, on their 1st mission together after many solo missions and years of training each fate struck. They were conducting an attack on a fortress of the Warriors of Chaos when an ambush attack struck her part of the line. Over 50 elves were killed and 30 taken prisoner, Yára was 1 of them. For a while Emerthil searched for her but gradually his hopes waned and he returned to Ulthuan. There he was given his next assignment. Every time he went to the realm of men he searched for Yára but each time he failed to find any trace. After 2 yrs of this he returned to Ulthuan where he was given his current mission. A seer had seen some disturbing visions and Emerthil was sent to find out what would was going to happen and so he found his way to the tavern and saw the reward sign…

Equipment:
Long sword
Throwing dagger
Scale armour
Helmet
Cloak


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

So not a slayer then Santaire? 

Nice character. I am looking forward to this one more and more.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

well here he is, hope he works!

Name: Lucius Darkwood

Age: 84

Appearance: Lucius is tall and thin, his skin a pale almost deathly white, his long white hair trailing halfway down his back. His appearance is of one who has recently passed away, his skin pulled taught over his bones and his grey bloodshot eyes sunken slightly into his head. Despite his appearance he moves with the all the grace of an arrogant noble, his royal features still present in his deathly face.

Background: Lucius was the seventh child born to his mother and father, having three older brothers and three older sisters, him being the youngest. Both of his parents had attended the Colleges of Magic many years ago and, like the rest of his siblings, he showed a talent for magic at an early age. Yet unlike his siblings he was not sent to the colleges to learn how to develop his talents, he was showing innate skills in the art of Necromancy and his parents were worried that he would be persecuted, so they kept him home and taught him themselves.

His natural ambition and curiosity made it easy for him to study for hours on end just so he could get a spell right, spending hours in his parents' massive library pouring over ancient texts and artifacts. While he was learning to strengthen his skills and his control over them he aided his parents in running the three lumber mills that they owned on the edge of a large forest, the money his family received from the Empire for the lumber more than enough to pay for their large castle estate and the small town of workers that they owned.

At the young age of sixteen he first learned about the ancient rank of Lich among the members of the Amethyst College, a Necromancer and Lord of Death who has become powerful enough to escape death itself, he was a necromancer was he not? That meant that he could reach that stage, that when even his body has been mauled and killed he will still live on, he thirsted for that power. Over the next decade he collected as much information as he could on the ritual to become a Lich, unfortunately as he traveled he saw fit to devour the souls of those random wanderers who he met on the road and had been hunted by a witch hunter for months.

While his name was not known to those who hunted him it was known that a rogue Amethyst Mage was preying on the Imperial citizens along the north eastern edges of the Empire. After he had returned from retrieving the last artifact he needed to start his ascension he began the ritual in the basement of his estate, his mother and father sacrificed so that he could take his final step to the life after death, ultimate power awaited him.

Yet what he did not know was that he had been tracked by the witch hunter who was hunting him, the same person who happened to step into the basement just as his ritual was finished. The witch hunter was disgusted at what Lucius had done, the sight of his two parents completely drained of all life causing him to vomit, the man knew too much about him. The following battle was quick ending in the death of the witch hunter and Lucius being forced to fall into a coma so that his new powers could repair his wounded body.

Little did he know that he would be in that same coma for the next five decades, his body growing weak and frail as the residual powers of the ritual finally finished, his dry bloodshot eyes opening for the first time in fifty years. Because of his coma he is extremely weak physically, his only strength being in his magic abilities, yet even those must be used cautiously. For him to look like he used to he must feed on the souls of the living, something that he has been doing since he has awoken, hence the fact that he can walk around without having to cover himself up.

He is here in town because of a lost artifact, one that he had stored a lot of his power in and had been stolen from him while he slept, this being his last good lead that he had at finding its whereabouts. At the moment he is masquerading as one of his brothers who he killed only recently, his brother showing talent in Necromancy like him, Lucius referring to himself as Lord Darkwood only to those who ask him. His siblings believe him and his parents are all dead and have abandoned their estate, none truly knowing what had actually happened. 

Personality: Lucius is a predator, and a lone one at that, he does not do well in large groups, instead choosing to seclude himself from others. He is extremely intelligent and recognizes that his physical body could be killed if someone was determined and smart enough, and so he is kind to most everyone he meets to divert attention away from himself. 

Equipment: Long dark black and purple robes. A necklace around his neck and the six rings he wears all being made from bone with either obsidian or purple stones in them, whether or not they are actually imbued with any magical properties is known only to him. A long serrated gold dagger that he uses in rituals, a blackwood staff topped with a white crystal, and numerous pouches at his waist that carry not just ingredients for spells and potions but money from his family's vast coffers.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ooooo.... BAV, love the character. I can imagine that Veran and Zacharias are going to have some issues if your true nature is ever revealed. Should provide some interesting character interaction.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Will have my exiled brettonian knight up tonight, sorry its taken me so long been busy as hell :grin:


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

No worries angel, this is looking to be a wicked adventure now. only two days to go before kick off...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i dont plan on them finding out until i get my dead hands on that artifact


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

What about Emerthil. He'd have a fit if he found out. I dare say that an amethyst wizard and a swordmaster of Hoeth would be able to kill him


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes I must say that although I love RP games with evil characters, if the evil characters make mistakes that reveal their true selves, I will not be responsible for the reaction of other characters, and I hope your all ready for a steady string of PM's when this starts


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

This sounds like it could be epic. :drinks:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Hope he doesn't fight with my character, He hasn't had bread in a while.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

neither has mine


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

One question, when exactly does this take place in the Warhammer timeline? Cause initially you said that it was set sometime shortly before the Storm of Chaos war but then you later talked about having it around the time of Mordheim's destruction. I don't really care which it is but if it's the latter, I must point out that the Colleges of Magic didn't exist yet and all human wizards were Hedge Wizards, feared and hated by the public in general.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Character Name: Bernard Parravon

Age:32 

Sex:Male

Appearance: Standing at 6ft 4, Bernard is a wall of solid muscle, coming from years of training and wearing the heavy armor of the Brettonian Knights. His eyes are dark blue, and the only scar that he has is what appears to be a burn across his cheek in the shape of a sword tip. His plate armor appears to be dark in color, but that is simply because Bernard does not care enough anymore to polish it as he once did. His shield once had his family crest on it, but it now only has a black burn mark as they removed it when he was exiled. His Brown hair falls over his face just above his eyes, and appears to be greasy and unwashed. Looking him over, one gets the feeling that he was at one point a great man, but no longer so.

Bio: Born as the first of two sons to the Duke of Parravon, Bernard enjoyed a healthy, rich up bringing. Beginning to train from an early age in the art of warfare, he caught on fast, and as he got older none could best him in swordplay. As he got older, his brother, Robert, was jealous of him as it seemed that their father loved Bernard because of his ability to excel at everything. Unlike his brother, Robert was a short, fat, somewhat pudgy looking young man who was extremely clumsy, and though Robert would never admit it, a coward. 

As Bernard and Robert grew, many in the dukedom of Parravon chatted about how the Duke was getting old, and Bernard was next in line to rule. At age 18 Bernard became a knight errant, and his skill with sword and shield were un matched on the battlefield. By age 26 he was given the rank of Knight of the Realm, and his father gave him a piece of his estate to rule over, obviously with the promise that once he passed, Bernard would take over the entire dukedom. Overwhelmed with rage and jealousy, his brother Robert hatched a plot to see Bernard exiled from brettonia, and planned the murder of his father. 

After the feast celebrating Bernard's ascendancy to Knight of the Realm, Robert sprung into action, Killing their father and framing bernard. Accused of Regicide, Bernard was stripped of his land and rank, and on his face was placed a burn in the shape of an R to signify that he had committed Regicide. After they marked him, he was exiled from Brettonia, told never to return on pain of death. Just after leaving, Bernard heated his own short sword in his camp fire, and burned the foul mark off his face with the tip of it. Filled with bitterness and sadness at the loss of his father, he wandered into the Empire. For the past 6 years, Bernard has done whatever he could to get by, be it mercenary work ( he prefers ) hired muscle, or bounty hunter. He still holds the brettonian virtues close to his heart, although he is no longer a knight. 

Thy sword is thy heart, protect it.
Valour is key, never turn your back on an enemy.
Integrity makes right, always honour another knight.
To best a foe at range is a cowards battle,
To gamble is but to stray unto the sinners path,
To become ensnared by a women of low morals, is another step into damnation!

His reason for being in Ostram was the same as most others, he heard that the Empire was giving work, and knowing they paid the best, he would not pass up on the chance to work for them.

Equipment: 
Full Brettonian Knight plate armor and helm
Heavy one-handed broadsword
Medium sized shield
Health potion, good for 3 sips
Short sword (back up)

Here is my Brettonian Knight, tell me what you guys thinkb


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Atasuki, your quite right, and I did make a cock up, I forgot mordheiim was set before the reign of Magnus the pious. So it's roughly set sometime after the great chaos incursion that Magnus defeated. I'll post an exact date when I have better access to my books... Well done sir,

And angel... One word... Bitching!


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

awesome looking forward to the start of this one :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice character Angel! I think this is gonna be really interesting to see how all of these personalities clash against one another.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks midge! agreed the character interaction in this is going to be epic


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Indeed, really looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Well boys and girls we truly are on the final countdown now, the action thread will be going up when I get home tonight. Hope you all are looking forward to this as much as I am.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

the action thread is posted up as of now. happy questing guys...

any questions please do not hesitate to PM me.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

URGH! I did a really good post- really long, too- then went to post it and found that I'd written for so long that I'd been logged off. I lost it, and I'm not in the mood right now to write it out again... Even if I remembered what I'd written.

And when I selected it before I posted, it wouldn't let me copy the text!


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

thats a shame black steel, well firstly i apologise for the weakness of the opening. but hopefully my Post from Heinrichs POV will make up for that, its a good example of what i would like to see in your posts.
once again, any problems, just PM me.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thought I would post this up just to help folks out with a list of players so they don't have to search through the whole recruitment thread. I will list them by character name, ,race, class/position/profession, and then player.

1)Hilde Von Ostlander/Human/Cursed Noblewoman/Black Steel Feathers
2)Heinrich Kesseltine/Human/Warrior Priest of Sigmar/Necrogorewizard
3)Zacharias Strang/Human/Witch Hunter/Jackinator
4)Ogred Liecheata/Ogre/Ogre Bouncer/aboytervigon
5)Loehangren/High Elf/Shadow Guard/High_Seraph
6)Veran Malda/HUman/Amber Mage/Midge913
7)Emerthil Galathoth/High Elf/Swordsmaster of Hoeth/Santaire
8)Lucius Darkwood/Human/Amethyst Mage/BlackApostleVilhelm
9)Bernard Parravon/Human/Exiled Brettonian Knight/Angel Encarmine

I am going to try to get a post up tonight sometime, but it maybe tomorrow. Interesting looking start Necro! Lets get those posts up guys!


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! I finally got that post I wanted up... And even better than before, if I do say so myself. I didn't have the whole 'sniffy noblewoman' thing down in the last one, and now I'm laying it on with a spade...

And thanks, Midge, it is helpful to know.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

nice post black steel, i love it. and i love her attitude towards the others. this is going to be an interesting game of character interactions.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice post BSF!!! It is going to be interesting to see if Hilde can keep up her ruse.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

So wait the thugs hand only the witch hunter and brettonian knight the packages? If so, are you going to let us know whats in the packages? lol just want to know because i am looking to post tonight.... good posts so far btw guys, BSF i love the nurgle noble its an awesome mix!!!!


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

sent you a PM angel, sorry i forgot that i hadnt PM'd you, i was half way through sending all my messages this afternoon and then got busy at work.

but ive done so now, happy posting.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Ah i see! right on man got my post up....


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

People seem to be Overlooking the giant Ogre in the group.... Ill have my post up after a few more people have posted.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

oh crap totally spaced it man my bad will edit


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

angel im loving the character, his almost foppish disregard for the poor is brilliant and i was smiling all the way through reading that post. had some great posts so far, cant wait to read the rest of your posts guys.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Right on thanks man thats what i was going for. Looking forward to the rest of the posts


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn you Necro.... I wanted to keep this opening post short so I could get it up, but you inspired me to create a character that refuses my attempts at brevity. I am working on mine now and it should be up in the next hour or so.

EDIT:Mine is up..... Sorry it is so long.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't be sorry midge, it's a beautifully written post. And another excellent addition to the team. Glad to have you onboard, and equally glad that I've cancelled your brevity


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Mines up.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

aboytervigon said:


> Mines up.


ummmmm.... did you actually eat a dude? Because I can't imagine that Veran, Zacharias, or Heinrich would have allowed that to go uncontested. I am hoping that it was just some sort of euphamism for a badly cooked side of mutton and you didn't actually eat a man named Bernard in the middle of a crowded pub.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah my characters name is Bernard... I'm pretty sure he wouldn't have allowed an Ogre to just eat him without a fight.... and even if it wasn't him, i'm pretty sure Bernard would of had an issue with an Ogre eating someone, exiled knight or not...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

It was actually a leg of lamb, Ogre humour is funny no?


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Hilarious... I like the way he's the only one who noticed how much Hilde stinks...


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I figured i wouldn't put in Bernard noticed her stinking until later on because the rest of the town and tavern stunk so bad he didn't attribute it to her


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well I think that's the point of Hilde it said in her Bio then no one attributes it to her, Ogred only noticed it because he eats rotten things and knows the difference between rotting and sweating.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I kinda figured thats why the ogre noticed hahaha funny post tho aboytervigon


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I got the joke at the beginning of the post, but when you started playing the duck, duck, goose buffet game I got kinda worried.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

great post aboyvignor, if this pace keeps up, ill have to seriously think about dishing out some rep...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

you need some before you start giving it.....


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

right put up a new post on the action thread thanks to the Ogre  time to divide the party up me thinks


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

*Character Name:* Arnbjörn Rumrock
*Race:* Dwarf
*Age:* 187
*Sex:* Male
*Class* Dwarf Engineer and traveller

*Appearance:* Short, well for a dwarf he is average height but that still means short. Broad, strong and though like all dwarfs. He has a full unruly black beard, brown eyes and singed eyebrows. His hands are scarred from various experiments that didn't go quite as planned.

*Bio:* Arnbjörn had a ordinary dwarf upbringing, learning how to mine, smithing and how to swing a axe into the skull of an Orc. Early on he showed much promise as a smith, making solid good quality weapons and armour. And we are talking of good quality for a dwarf. When time came for him to choose a career, he was approached both by the Guild of the runesmiths and the engineers. But to Arnbjörn the runesmiths seemed like old traditionalists that wasn't prepared to go new ways to defeat there enemies, and he didn't expect he had the patience to learn the intricate ways of the runesmits. So he choose the engineers, that he saw as the true future of the dwarfs. So he trained hard, learning all he could. He learned to forge tested weapons like cannons and grudge throwers, to the more unstable weapons of handguns and flame cannons. Early on Arnbjörn started to experiment thou most of the things he made didn't quite work or blew up. His masters didn't quite like that he experimented so much, believing he should master the basics of a engineer first. But there was no holding back for Arnbjörn.
One fateful day he crewed a flamecannon in a battle against the Undead. Arnbjörn had acquired a barrel of holy water from a travelling human warrior priest, think his name was Heinrich. Arnbjörn had made some modifications to the flamecannon, so it could be filled with and shoot the holy water. Which worked wonders and one unit of blood knights, and a minor vampire leader of the army felt the harsh love of sigmarite blessed water. Weakening them enough to be killed by nearby handgunners. And the entire right flank of the undead army crumbled, since there leader wasn't present, but it made the true leader of the undead retreat. And a trap that had been devised to isolate and kill him failed. And Arnbjörn flamecannon wasn't able to shoot flame for a while, which meant that the vampire had a clear route of escape.
So the king that had lead the battle wasn't happy. Arnbjörn had made it possible to kill several blood knights and one of the leaders of the army, and made a good amount of the undead army crumble. On the other hand he had thrown the whole battleplan off.
So Arnbjörn was politely told to not show his face again at the dwarf hold he called his home, untill he had killed a good deal of evil creatures and his experimental urges had subsided. So it is Arnbjörn have travelled around for a decade selling his services as a smith, engineer and a battle hardened dwarf around the empire. So he can afford to live, drink beer and his experiments.
So it is he have responded to the sign that said REWARD, money and a chance to get angry on some evil creatures.

*Equipment:* Full body Chainmail that goes down to the knees. Leather Vambracers. Steel greaves over hard leather leggings, and steel plated boots. Open Steel Helmet.
Large metal wrench, for various tasks and clubbing enemies over the head.
Experimentel double barrelled handgun.(Shotgun) Able to shoot large caliber lead bullets or a bunch of small bullets that have been glued together, the glue burning up in the firing process, making the small bullets spread out in a large area. Arnbjörn is working on making canisters that could make the gun fire holy water or other useful liquids, thou that is still on the drawing board.
2 Fire bombs, boom they say and stuff burn.
2 Grenades, boom they say and fragments of hot metal and stone pebbles will fill the air.
Engineer toolset, never know when you need to make adjustments to a cannon or maybe just tinker with a trap in a dungeoun.

How does this sound Necrogorewizard, ill go back to a more ordinary handgun, if shotgun seems out of world fluff and character. Just got the inspiration in the writing process.
I believe I could meet up with the ogre at the other entrance place, just been told the way by someone in town ?.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Angel Encarmine said:


> I figured i wouldn't put in Bernard noticed her stinking until later on because the rest of the town and tavern stunk so bad he didn't attribute it to her


Good point... She's a stinker in a stinky place, so to speak. A skunk in the rubbish heap... :biggrin:


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Any new adventurers that join in I'll add to the story when I get a chance. Sone point today hopefully


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Imma just off to make the maddest RP you ever did see... Laters!

Check it out. (Or just check it. Whatever you prefer...)


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

There is my post for Loehangren. He is such a dick for now. Hope everyone enjoy's traveling through the sewers with him.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

High_Seraph said:


> There is my post for Loehangren. He is such a dick for now. Hope everyone enjoy's traveling through the sewers with him.


hehehe!!! I am sure that he and Veran are going to get along swimmingly. I am sure that Veran isn't going to take advantage of any and all opportunities to make sure the trip is a s filthy as possible.....honest.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah I'm sure. Just like he doesn't have any bone in his beard right?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is just a bit of decoration:biggrin:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh well at least Hilde will enjoy your company at least. Loehangren might shoot you in the leg after one or two times of " i lost my way" right midge?


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Heinrich thinks that your both a bit evil, and is really looking for the slightest bit of dodgyness from either of you to crump your head with a hammer 

But I do love the post seraph, excellent characterisation.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Ooooh, I sense a catfight coming on! The Elven Dickhead vs The Bitchy Noblewoman- it's anybody's fight! :biggrin:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I like spoilt brat Chaos worshippers...

But I also like stuck-up elven archers...

Which is better? There's only one way to find out...

*FIGHT!*


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

nice post Jack!!


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Edited Becuase Of General Ponyhate


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

Character Name: Luthor Unterbad

Age: 28

Sex: Male

Appearance: Luthor still being young has almost no wrinkles, his hair a once blonde is now dyed white. He has a cropped beard that still shows his natural colour and his eyes are a bright blue. He does not wear the normal garment for a light wizard instead he wears a white robe ,with three red claw marks where the daemon clawed at him, that flows down his body he wears a hood as well to hide his age for he believes that people do not listen to one so young. Above him at all times is a candle that is his light, it drips wax on Luthor but he does not mind, Luthor does not use a staff due instead he has a golden serpent wrapped around his arm with two sapphires for eyes. When Luthor casts a spell the serpents mouth opens then shortly closes.

Bio: Luthor was born in Middenheim in a small peasant family. His other brother was a mutant who spent all of his time underground in the cellar. Luthor was fascinated by his brother and spent long hours talking to him, he told him of outside, the sun and many other things his brother had never seen. Luthor's farther worked as a servant for once nobility fallen on hard times the pay was sufficient meaning that Luthor had always a small amount of stability. His mother created jewellery for the same family leaving Luthor to look after the house. 

This carried on for many years until one day while he was giving food to his mutant brother when he seemed to hear a whisper from the cellar "let me out please I want to see mummy," at first Luthor refused but after three days of his brothers constant whispering he decided to let him free. At night he opened his brothers cage and beaconed him to come out. It came Luthor had never seen his brother before and was shocked he was hideous looking like a small child but with horns and one arm much larger then the other. He stood still then asked "Where are they" Luthor pointed at his Mother and fathers room and It went. When they got there Luthor's brother went insane jumping on to their parents bed he smashed his giant hand screaming crushing his parent in seconds.

Then It turned around and stared at Luthor and in a whimper said " go" then it screamed and ran at Luthor. As Luthor tried to run he was clawed by his brother, Luthor fell on the floor bleeding his vision went white and he saw a white man walk up to him and bless him. When he woke up he was in a bed when he walked down he found he was in the the temple of light magic. He had been in a coma for a week. Luthor had banished his brother but only after he was wounded by him. The wound was poisoned by chaos and only a light mage could heal it. As payment for his life the magician asked he become an acolyte, Luthor accepted.

The next eighteen years of his life he learnt how to banish daemons and the undead. Having proved himself he became the apprentice to the wizard he met on the first day and learnt eagerly. Then one day his master died, he had been called to help the imperial army and was murdered in the forest. After that day Luthor began to have nightmares of his brother returning. He became more and more a recluse trying to find the source of the problem. Until one day he heard of a dream catcher a mystical item that caught nightmares and dispersed them. Fearing for his sanity the High light mages let him leave to find it. 

Taking as many books as aloud with him Luthor traveled trying desperately to find the Dream catcher. Those running low on funds he traveled to Ostram to buy food, and rest. Only to find a offer he could not refuse so fast as the speed of light he walked to the tavern 

Equipment: 
Mystical snake (staff)
Robe 
Flying Candle
Scrolls containing spells from the law of light


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome aboard snarsnik. Just to let y'all know, I won't be posting at all today, since Monday I've worked nearly 35 hours already this week, and I'm knackered. So will pick up tomorrow.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

So much for not posting, loving the post jack, you too apostle, just wanted to let everyone know, that the next update (and therefore your deadline) will be Saturday evening (England time) there should also be a bit of fluff added before the introduction of our new players but I'll get round to that hopefully tomorrow.

Great work so far guys, hope your all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

So much for not posting, loving the post jack, you too apostle, just wanted to let everyone know, that the next update (and therefore your deadline) will be Saturday evening (England time) there should also be a bit of fluff added before the introduction of our new players but I'll get round to that hopefully tomorrow.

Great work so far guys, hope your all enjoying yourselves.


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

im loving the latest post santaire, although my plans to split the party haev somewhat, become a tad smidged up, never mind however, adapt and conquer as the romans used to say.
hope your all looking forward to tomorrows update, where we will be meeting our new friends, and some other "interesting" types...


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

new posts up guys, look out for PM's for certain characters, and once everyone has had a say in what they are doing, i will give a full long post.

happy questing everyone, and any questions please just PM me.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

um Who's Kendlar ?


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Kendler is the guide taking zacharius and ogred down through the sewers.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm going to wait for some more peeps to respond to the update before I post; I'm not quite sure how to spin my idea into a long post, and there's not much Hilde can do right now, anyway... I did read your PM, Necro, I'm just going to sit on the info for a bit until I know exactly what to do with it.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am hoping to get a post up tomorrow, got folks coming over to RPG this afternoon.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't post until group two posts


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I... I've STILL got nothing. *sighs deeply* I need BRAIN FOOD.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm writers blocked.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Same here


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Ye gods, we've got mass writer's block! We're DOOOOOOOOMED!

*screams hysterically, runs in circles, knocks self unconcious by colliding with wall*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

> *screams hysterically, runs in circles, knocks self unconcious by colliding with wall*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL :laugh:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHA nice. Bang your head a few more times you may knock something loose. :headbutt:


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

"When in panic, when in doubt, run in circles and shout out!"

The one part of the Codex the Ultramarines don't want you to see... >__>;


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting guys, I've had a bloody nightmare of a week, but I'm back now and will post up heinrichs post tonight, will hopefully inspire you all 
But great posts so far.
Get ready for the enemy...


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah! :cheer:

Btw, Hilde used the same grey dust that I think she used on the drunk in my first post; it's made of ground-up corpses and other rotten things, and it's slightly magical. If it touches someone or something not blessed by Nurgle, it causes sickness. The type of sickness depends on how it's taken in- on the skin, through the mouth or even eaten. Here, for example, it was on the Skaven's skin so now it's got a nasty skin-based disease, possibly leprosy or at least severe exma (sp, I know...)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

huzzah! To battle!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally, an enemy that isn't invisible. Emerthil is happy to be able to ram his sword through something


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am carefully planning my post. Hope to have it up in a day or so.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

For those of you not posting please do, I am looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

We're only allowed one character, I guess...

I usually play with two or three, is all.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I am really writers blocked.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

You're an ogre. You like eating and fighting. Lick your lips while looking at the dwarf, rub your chins and belch.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Santaire said:


> You're an ogre. You like eating and fighting. Lick your lips while looking at the dwarf, rub your chins and belch.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, but hes a well traveled ogre and knows a thing or two about magic even if he isnt one himself and im trying to come up with an inventive solution to destroy that rune beside punching it.


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Punch it twice :wink:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I would but you see the electrical backlash from this powerful rune would probably make my characters hair stand on end.


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't have anything to post either, I'm waiting for someone else in my party to move before I send Hilde after them- it's no place for a woman to be alone...


----------



## Necrogorewizard (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting all... Again... Heavy work load what with Xmas coming up etc, however I will post for Heinrich before the week is out. 
Hope your all enjoying yourselves


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> I would but you see the electrical backlash from this powerful rune would probably make my characters hair stand on end.


OGRES HAVE HAIR :ireful2:

what has this world come to a peace loving world full of common sense and not stuck up Elves :cray:


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Never said it was on his head.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Glad to see you back in the saddle Necro! I was hoping this one wasn't going to die off. Look forward to seeing the update.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

You wouldn't be accepting of a Skaven Assassin in your group would you? If so I'll have a bio up as soon as you like.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

ummmm..... seeing that skaven are the enemy of the RP currently I would doubt it.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Skaven come from more than one clan, are constantly in-fighting and backstabbing each other. Assassins work only for money or the Council of Thirteen, and even then for a price. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch for a Skaven assassin to either think joining with you guys would be a quick way to prestige or money or for him to be on a mission from the Thirteen to investigate the strange behaviour of an outlying clan.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Firedamaged said:


> Skaven come from more than one clan, are constantly in-fighting and backstabbing each other. Assassins work only for money or the Council of Thirteen, and even then for a price. It wouldn't be too much of a stretch for a Skaven assassin to either think joining with you guys would be a quick way to prestige or money or for him to be on a mission from the Thirteen to investigate the strange behaviour of an outlying clan.


It is true that Skaven come from more than one clan, it's not you fighting Skaven that's the issue, its us fighting Skaven, at this point the Empire isn't likely to distinguish between one ratman from hell and another.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Jackinator said:


> It is true that Skaven come from more than one clan, it's not you fighting Skaven that's the issue, its us fighting Skaven, at this point the Empire isn't likely to distinguish between one ratman from hell and another.


My point exactly. Fluff says that most of the surface world refuses to acknowledge that the skaven even exist. If you pop into the group as a skaven, even if we see you fighting other skaven, we are likely to off you just to be sure the threat has been dealt with entirely. I don't mean to discourage you from joining, but the concept of your character doesn't really fit the party. It's ultimately Necro's decision, but I wouldn't expect a warm welcome should he allow it.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with Midge and Jackinator. I mean if you were fighting other skaven then yeah, we *might* pause. Emphasis on the might. But most of the characters we have are the kind to attack first ask questions later.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Fair enough, I guess that makes sense given you guys know your characters better than I. I still have an introductory scenario that I'd like to run past Necron if he's willing, if just to get ideas/tips for better character creation or writing in general. Oh well, should all else fail I'll still keep reading and just wait for the next Fantasy RP to roll around.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

We would love to have more players aboard I am sure, and if you can work out a good character that would fit with the group I welcome you along.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> We would love to have more players aboard I am sure, and if you can work out a good character that would fit with the group I welcome you along.


Seconded, we are a pretty diverse bunch already, new blood is always welcome .


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright, if you'll agree to have me, I submit a selection of characters, pick which you think would be the best to get in (btw, I'm not very familiar with most of the 'good' side of the fantasy universe, and there are enough humans and elves nocking about here already so I think I'll go for a good old fashioned dwarf);

1 Barash'Harak - Dwarven Runesmith in training, the last survivor of his clan, searches for a new master Rune Lord to finish his training and hopefully help him gain revenge against the foul Orcs of the Blackrock Tribe that slew his kin. He was investigating the rumours of trouble in the area for hints of Blackrock Orcs when he was ambushed, kidnapped and imprisoned by the Skaven.

2 Kama'Radin - Dwarven Miner of unfortunate fame. Clearly touched in the head at an early age his parents did not have the heart to put him out of his misery and instead gained him an apprenticeship under a notable Prospector where he could do no harm. His fame comes from his quick rise in mining skill and speed coupled with his clearly addled sense of direction amongst other things. He once carved a continuously rising slope up within a mountain that somehow managed to double back on itself, when his master Prospector discovered what he had done the poor dwarf lost all sanity and collapsed stone dead. The mountain has since been destroyed in a horrendous burst of accidental magic from a chaos sorcerer, and to this day Kama'Radin quite happily mines and digs his tunnels as he pleases. He encounters the party by chance when he breaks through into the sewer system and tags along to see what all the fuss is about.

3 Derrak'Alkalak - Dwarven Ranger has sighted large numbers of Skaven in the countryside and has stalked a party of them, hoping to find an explanation or at least a valid target should the Dwarf Lords decide to combat the increasing threat. He follows them into the sewers but is quickly lost. He follows the sounds of battle and comes across the party whilst they regroup.

4 (This one is more familiar territory for me but I'm not sure if you'd approve) Chubek - Chameleon Skink part of a raiding party from the Lustrian Jungles and the last surviving member thanks to an unfortunate incident involving a Chaos War-band, a High Elf Gryphon Rider and some weird/mad mining Dwarf. He finds himself treated with fear and open hostility at almost every turn as he tries to make his way back home and has had to take to foraging for scraps in the sewers of the towns and cities he comes across. Sudden commotion in the water draws his attention and he has to use all of his skill to remain undetected as a number of giant rat-men swim past. When the final one is out of sight he quickly darts up to get some air, before curiosity gets the better of him and he follows the swarm at a cautious pace.

Right, take your pick, I hope you liked Kama as much as I liked writing him and see which one you think would mesh well with the party.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The captured runepriest could explain the rune carved into the wall of the mage's cell


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Any of the dwarfs would work Firedamaged. If your not to sure about the goodside, we do have a few hidden evil members, chaos worshippers and necromancers. But they look and act human, which you skaven assasin would have a hard time doing, so would a skink. I don't think you would find the RP that interesting if you all the time had to stay hidden and out of sight with either the skaven assasin or the skink. And with a High elf shadow warrior in the group you have to be extremely skilled to stay out of sight and hidden. And the warrior priest, witchhunter and probalby both elves would kill you on sight if you have fur or scaly skin. And the ogre would probably see you as a nice exotic snack.

So the opportunites are wide open, as long you choose a human, dwarf, elf, halfling. Thou a chaos dwarf would probably come to blows with my dwarf.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Meh, I just figured if you had an Ogre already you might be more open to other races and like I say, outside of Chaos or Dwarves I have very little experience with the more humanoid Fantasy Battle characters.

Anyway we have one vote for runesmith Barash and one vote for any Dwarf. Is there anyone else who is interested or even cares? He will be a member of the party and your characters will have to interact with him remember so have your say now.

Just as an FYI, how I will be playing the characters; Runesmith will be the epitome of the surly, elf-hating, magic-fearing dwarf, Ranger will be more elf-friendly and open minded but still mistrust the wizards, and finally for fans of FF9 and Terry Pratchett, the Miner will be played as a cross between Quina and Bloody Stupid Johnson. Eccentric, care-free and hopefully funny.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I would go with either the first or the second one.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The ranger


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the Idea of the Runesmith, it would add a whole new layer of tension. Three Wizards and a Runesmith happy families :biggrin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

What is going on with this one Necro? I was really into the character and it just sort of petered out.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Well, everyone may be waiting for me, but Im doing a lot at school so I don't have a lot of time.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Alright then, Runesmith seems to be in the lead. Unless anyone has any major objections I'll write up a profile and have it up by tomorrow. I'll leave off from actually joining in the Action Thread until I get the go ahead from Necro though.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Firedamaged said:


> Alright then, Runesmith seems to be in the lead. Unless anyone has any major objections I'll write up a profile and have it up by tomorrow. I'll leave off from actually joining in the Action Thread until I get the go ahead from Necro though.


Cool, looking forward to seeing your character.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Name: Bran Galazgrong

Gender: Male

Occupation: Runescribe

Biography: 
Bran was, despite his name (Clever/Alert in Dwarfish), a fairly ordinary child for a dwarf. Raised deep within the vaulted caves of a mining outpost in the heart of the World's Edge Mountains, the only thing that he showed any interest in for many years was reading the ancient dwarfish scrolls. It was only as he was approaching the end of his childhood that anyone gave any credence to it. His teachers were content merely to leave him to it, merely helping out here and there with what little they knew when asked, as there were few enough dwarves who could even spell their own names in the old script and even less who were remotely interested in doing so. So what if one dwarf took an interest in Khazalid writings? They had others to teach who were reluctant at best and downright refused to learn at the worst.

Fortunately in the weeks approaching Bran's _Kumenouht_, or rite of passage into adulthood, a Journeyman Runesmith passed through his clan's territory asking if they had any ancient Khazalid scripts that he might look through in exchange for any Runework services he could provide. When she was directed to the bedroom of a small boy she was shocked and almost appalled at the lack of care taken over the ancient scripts. Upon arrival she was shocked to find said boy not only reading but writing in broken but passable Arcane Dwarf, apparently copying out an old scroll on proper animal care.

From there things had looked up for Bran. The Runesmith had taken him to see her Master, who was surprised to see his apprentice back again after so little time then astounded at what Bran had learnt apparently on his own. It wasn't until roughly two decades later, his fiftieth year, that he approached the end of his apprenticeship. His master, Runemaster Gromoril Ironfist, had decided to follow up on rumours of an uncovered Master-Rune within what was thought to be a newly discovered Lost Hall. The solemn old Dwarf had organised an expedition immediately and had even allowed himself a grin when they had finally gotten underway.

That is where things had gone downhill very quickly. It had been Bran's first taste of a real battle and had not gone well. Gromoril's guards had fallen quickly to an Ork ambush and whilst the venerable Runemaster had fought valiantly with hammer and Rune-Magic, he had eventually been taken down through weight of sheer numbers. Bran himself had been left for dead after slipping and giving himself a concussion on a wagon's side-pannelling. When he had come to after the battle the sight that surrounded him caused him to void the contents of his stomach in a rather brutal manner.

The Orks had looted nearly everything of value that could be carried, leaving only what they had deemed useless. Thankfully they had left all of the Runemaster's notes and his Runic Compendium. Bran had taken both of these, giving silent thanks to every God he could name, a near complete set of armour pieced together from the less brutalised dead guards, an old war-hammer and finally a tattered scrap ripped from the jerkin of a dead orc. This scrap would be the basis of the next fifty years of his life and his hunt for vengeance. By his hand, the Blackrock Orks would be slain.

Fifty years later and rumours have brought him to the edge of a large, if relatively sleepy, human settlement. He had heard tell of monstrous creatures in the wilderness and of travellers being ambushed on the road. This had been enough to draw his attention. 

That had been three weeks ago now. Now he was locked in some sort of cell within the town's sewer systems, bound, gagged, stripped of armour, weapons and all of his inscription and carving tools. The damned rat-men who had taken him had even removed all of his runic talismans. At least the blasted creatures would be unable to use the things. He had almost settled into the inevitability of his imprisonment lasting for the rest of his life until several days previously. Somehow he had felt the pull of Runic magic, and it was _close_! Now today he could hear voices from up the passageway. If only those damned rats hadn't gagged him, he could be free!

Equipment (if found and returned to him); 
Leather Armour
War Hammer
Rune-Scribing/Carving Sets
Small Portable Runic Anvil (About the size of a child's backpack)
Runic Talismans (various)

Known Runes;
GM dependable, Necro if you're happy to just let me go with it I'll just pick ones from the standard rune sets to use when appropriate or if you want to regulate my character pm me and we can put together a list of about ten-fifteen regular runes and possibly a Master Rune from the Runemaster's notes.

Once more I won't join in the Action thread until I get the go ahead from Necro. Hope you all enjoyed my bio.


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

where are you Necro:cray:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

snarsnik and gobbla said:


> where are you Necro:cray:


seconded....


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

Is this thread dead?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am hoping that it isn't, but it seems to be.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Prods unmoving body*


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Hello? Anybody home?"


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

I think Elvis has left the building on this thread. Or at least Necro almost certainly has.


----------

